
Startup Selling Viagra and Rogaine to the Instagram Crowd - montalbano
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-07-18/hims-is-selling-generic-viagra-and-rogaine-to-the-instagram-crowd
======
montalbano
Related HN discussion on Amazon's potential movement towards online pharmacy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17417282)

